# mpeg2dmx.ax error



## chajai (Nov 19, 2004)

sometimes when i go into some of my video folders i get an ie error forcing me to close the window and the error message reads : 

AppName: explorer.exe AppVer: 6.0.2800.1221 ModName: mpeg2dmx.ax
ModVer: 2.0.84.30429 Offset: 0000dff3

plz helppp thx...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Find the file, mpeg2dmx.ax (It is probably in the Windows\System folder unless as below) and remove it to a place for safe-keeping. See if the error disappears.

Also, look at the properties of the file to see if you can determine what program it belongs to and see if there is an update to that program.

If you are using DVD X Copy, it is not compatible with some versions of Windows Media Player.

Go into the DVD X Copy folder. There are 3 codecs named:

mlcom.ax 
mpeg2dmx.ax 
mpegdec.ax 

Rename these files to:

mlcom.ax.old 
mpeg2dmx.ax.old 
mpegdec.ax.old

You may just do it one at a time since it is unlikely that all 3 are problems. Remember that to use DVD X Copy, you will need to return these codecs to their original names.


----------



## EasyAnswers (Jul 3, 2007)

This eror also affects windows Xp
Microsoft kept telling me to get the ELcard codecs, Of whch I would have to pay for.
Even after finding the codec it did not work, but moving it did
thanks Daffy Duck &#8249;(&#8226;¿&#8226&#8250; Moderator Elvandil


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's good. But you may want to remove that codec from the registry, too, so that it no longer looks for it. You need to unregister the codec. If, foe example, it was in the Windows\system folder, put it back there temporarily. Then, go to Start > Run, and type:

regsvr32 -u mpeg2dmx.ax

Then, remove it again. That way, the registry will no longer think that you still have the codec which might lead to problems later.


----------



## EasyAnswers (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok, I Put it back into system32 directory then
run regsvr32 -u mpeg2dmx.ax
then deleted again from the system32 directory.
I have kept a copy out of harms way
In case something else needs it 
i am a pack rat


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It may never had been an issue, but I for one feel better that it is unregistered. If you had a codec installed and you wanted to see whether it was causing problems, you could just unregister it without removing it to see if that solved your problem. Conversely, if you want to install a codec that has no installer, you would place the codec file in system32 and then register it (same command without the -u) to make the system aware of its presence. As you may expect, the system doesn't search the entire drive when it needs a codec, but refers to the registry to ascertain its presence.

Good job and good luck.


----------



## EasyAnswers (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks for the support.
This did occur on a Windows Xp OS not the versions stated here


----------

